# Big Dog, Google and Our Terrifying Future



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

There is a company called Boston Dynamics that works on robots for DARPA, and one of their star team members is BigDog.






I always thought BigDog was just a nifty pack-carrier for the military. 

Now I see they've come up with a faster, smarter version called WildCat.

[video=youtube_share;wE3fmFTtP9g]http://youtu.be/wE3fmFTtP9g[/video]

WildCat can run up to 16 MPH, which means faster than all but world-class athletes.


Now, Google has purchased Boston Dynamics. What this foretells for the future is anyone's guess. Google claims that they aren't going to pursue military contracts, although they WILL honor the existing ones. That could mean anything or nothing.

Imagine Google sending one of these things out to your house and having it chase you down the street?!? It can run faster than you, and you can't get into your vehicle, which it locked with the locking codes it knows. Now it's kicking-in your front door ... 

:bath:


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

They will come in handy when the Uberment starts rounding us up to herd us off to the FEMA death camps.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

It's a robot revolution . . .


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

Told yas !!!  Skynet is gearing up !!!

*Santanator*


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

I think you are correct Di.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> They will come in handy when the Uberment starts rounding us up to herd us off to the FEMA death camps.



Sure makes you wonder what they are building these facilities for.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Sure makes you wonder what they are building these facilities for.


Yeah, I had to stop going to some of the forums I belong too, I was getting tooo paranoid about things.

They are for when the US is split in 2 by the big earthquake they are going to cause or any number of other "things" they have in mind for us. HARRP or SCALAR weapons, just to name a few things.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

This is exactly why I finished college.  (Besides, proving I'm more than just a dumb surfer.)  When "They" come to take us away, I'll be bunched with the educated and shot immediately rather than thrown in the mines . . .


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Yeah, I had to stop going to some of the forums I belong too, I was getting tooo paranoid about things.
> 
> They are for when the US is split in 2 by the big earthquake they are going to cause or any number of other "things" they have in mind for us. HARRP or SCALAR weapons, just to name a few things.




HAARP??  MKULTRA??   You must have been reading on some of the forums I visited, OH.   Spooky stuff out there.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> Spooky stuff out there.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> HAARP?? MKULTRA?? You must have been reading on some of the forums I visited, OH. Spooky stuff out there.


Man! tell me about it Anne, a person could drive themselves crazy looking into "things". Then you get to a point where you have to start wondering what is information, disinformation and dis-disinformation, oh what a tangled web!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Man! tell me about it Anne, a person could drive themselves crazy looking into "things". Then you get to a point where you have to start wondering what is information, disinformation and dis-disinformation, oh what a tangled web!



This is why I'm embracing the sublime joy of ignorant fear avoidance.  Cluelessness has taken on a whole new and wonderful meaning.  Outtasite Outtamind . . . until, WHAM and the whole sky starts falling and Chicken Little is proven correct after all.  Coming to you from head in the sand, ladies and gents...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

That's a plan TG.  A better one that believing in 'em all that's for sure.  

Not to say they're all wrong either, but hell's bells, insanity central lies in trying to make sense of all of them as some are trying to do on those 'X File' type forums.  

The best place to hide a leaf is in a forest, and the best way to disguise a 'real' conspiracy is to 'expose' it on the internet. No one who is in a position to do anything about it will believe it.  Only those who's sole occupation in life is cruising the net will 'get it' and who listens to them?  

By the time all the sane people finish pointing out to the paranoidally terminal that all conspiracy theories are a hoax the deed is accomplished. 



None of us can sort the wheat from the chaff with all the bullshit that gets 'exposed'.    
I've settled for amusing myself with tracing some things that are a fact back to how they came about and that way the 'conspiracy theory' kernel of truth can be discerned.  Waaaayyyy too late. 



There are some cunning bastards out there and flooding us with 'theories,' almost always proved wrong, is the greatest smoke screen ever devised.  Face it, 'they' are playing us like geeetaaars, and the best we can do is not let them drive us nuts by trying to figure it all out.

There, do we all feel better now?


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

Di, you make good sense.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

That's a worry.


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Keep going, Di.  You seem to have found a way to live with all the cr*p without letting it control or upset your life.   Way to go!!   When I do too much reading on that stuff, I end up frazzled, as in, how did that happen and we didn't see it coming??  What if; what if....??   Just nonsense.  :what:  :givemebeer:


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I quit working on my backyard underground bunker. 

I no longer care about:

Who killed Kennedy (either one of them)
 Roswell
The Nazi Bell and the Kecksburg UFO crash
9/11
NWO
The Illuminati
Reptilian Shape Shifters
Disclosure
Area-51
What's under The Denver Airport (and those murals )  
The Bilderberg Group
Where the Stargate in Iraq is
FEMA Camps
Gozillions of card-board coffins

Stop me Anne or Di. 

Oh gosh I could go on for along time. LOL


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

Stop you ?!  Hell no!  There's stuff there I haven't even heard about.... I'm off to 'research'. 



..... now lessee, Denver Airport murals, search...waiting...waiting.....


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2013)

I think Google has bought up their third company that makes Robots. Maybe they've got the military in mind. Could be that soon when we have a war they won't need any people.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Stop you ?!  Hell no!  There's stuff there I haven't even heard about.... I'm off to 'research'.
> 
> 
> 
> ..... now lessee, Denver Airport murals, search...waiting...waiting.....


Oh you have struck gold then my dear woman! Read on! I can hardly wait to hear what you think.

Here let me help you out! 

http://thechive.com/2012/03/08/something-is-rotten-in-the-denver-airport-25-photos/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

I think OH is a plant by the government to allay our fears about conspiracy theories ...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> Keep going, Di.  You seem to have found a way to live with all the cr*p without letting it control or upset your life.   Way to go!!   When I do too much reading on that stuff, I end up frazzled, as in, how did that happen and we didn't see it coming??  What if; what if....??   Just nonsense.  :what:  :givemebeer:



Well, we do have over 10,000 beaches over here, and it's Summer.
Why worry about spooks? 
In any case, ours are embarrassingly inept.
Most couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I think OH is a plant by the government to allay our fears about conspiracy theories ...


Oh Philster that is the funniest darn thing I have ever heard. Mercy me, a little old lady from, well never mind where I'm really from, being some sort of Uberment plant, I mean would I even say Uberment if I was part of it. Really

Well be that as it may I'll say no more about any of that conspiracy nonsense, why we, I mean the Uberment can't even get a website built that works. Or can they!?!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

Mmmmm, p*ss poor conspiracy and lousy art, nuthin to see here folks.  Damn, where's another one?  

Oooo Stargate in Iraq....waiting...waiting...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Oh Philster that is the funniest darn thing I have ever heard. Mercy me, a little old lady from, well never mind where I'm really from, being some sort of Uberment plant, I mean would I even say Uberment if I was part of it. Really
> 
> Well be that as it may I'll say no more about any of that conspiracy nonsense, why we, I mean the Uberment can't even get a website built that works. Or can they!?!



"*That's what a bear would say*"
~ _On Deadly Ground_

You SAY that you're a little old lady ... but this is the Internetz - you could be a muscle-bound, crew-cut 25-year-old guy doing his apprenticeship for the NSA. We have no way of knowing the truth.

"*The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist*."
~ _The Usual Suspects_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Well, we do have over 10,000 beaches over here, and it's Summer.
> Why worry about spooks?
> In any case, ours are embarrassingly inept.
> Most couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.



Onya Polly ! :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, the Denver airport, and all the symbols.  I was fascinated with that for a time!!!  Maybe 'they' just start these conspiracy theories to keep us sidetracked so we don't notice what 'they' are really doing.   Oh...that would be another conspiracy theory, wouldn't it?!  Sheesh......


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

I just watched "_Now You See Me_" last night starring Woody Harrelson. I'm not a fan of his - he played a despicable character in this movie, which I thought fitting - but the plot involved 4 magicians and their Las Vegas act, which in fact was an advertisement for their crime spree. 

One of the recurring lines in the movie made sense to me, both as a magician and a conspiracy theory fan - 

_"The closer you think you are, the less you'll actually see._"


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

> _"The closer you think you are, the less you'll actually see._"



Oh yes, I like that one.  You don't need all the parts of a jigsaw puzzle to know what the picture is of,  but focusing on just a few pieces will never reveal 'the big picture'. 
 Just standing back and watching how things work is enough to know history isn't all entirely accidental.  The tiny details of the plots and plans are only available to historians after the fact.  That's the only time they all make sense, so we shouldn't wonder "why didn't we see that coming", great pains were gone to to ensure we didn't see it coming.  It's not the ones you see that 'get' you.

All we need to know is that greed and power games are alive and well and that great minds are working on winning them.  We're either players or pawns, players need to know what's going on but for pawns it's not only useless information they can do nothing with, it detracts from enjoying the smaller but more precious things in life that being a pawn offers. 
Not all pawns get to nod of in a comfy chair in the sun of course, but those who can't sure have more pressing issues to worry about than sitting  on the 'net chasing down conspiracy theories so 'knowing' about them is a moot point isn't it?
 
Geezus even I don't know what that was all about...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)

Well said Di.....

We will never know what's going on, even if there is something going on. I'm sure there is something wrong. But as I stated in my earlier post, I can sleep comfortably not knowing, or trying to find out. 
I personally don't think we will uncover the secrets of the world on youtube.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, they really need to lift their SFX skills with some of those alien ones.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2013)

:magnify:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Very poor representation of the American flag in this mural - perspective is all wrong - stripes are different sizes, too big on the bottom.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

The conspiracy hoax is a hoax conspiracy...


----------

